# (Solved)Is there anyway to FORCE the notifications to say on HIGH?



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

I want to keep my notifications to say on high. Is there any setting to do this. I keep hitting the buttons and turning the phone volume down. Is there a profile setting that will keep the volume high no matter how low I turn the volume down?


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Settings, sound, volume, and uncheck the box that says "use in coming call volume for notifications"

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks. I forgot to do that after every Rom load.


----------

